# My face - help please



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

This morning Tia said my right eye looked werid, I had a look in the mirror and the right eyelid was slighty lower than the left.  I joked that it's more tired than the left one. On the way back from school the right side of my face felt 'different' slighty numb.  My bs are good, 5.0 bedtime, 4.2 breakfast, and 10 mins ago 6.1.  I keep moving my mouth and stretching it and looking in the mirror( poor mirror ) but sometning is not quite right. I am talking okay and moving around.
Don't know what to think or do, I have been looking after my grandaughter, Grace all week because of family problems, she's 2 1/2. 
Does anyone have any ideas or has this happened to them.  Thanks in advance and best wishes Sheena x


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not going to speculate about what it could be and simply suggest that you see your GP as soon as possible.

Or give the NHS helpline a ring and see what they think.

Andy


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't want to be alarmist, but I think you should contact your GP and asked to be seen immediately.
Hopefully nothing to worry about, but "face droop" is a symptom for some, quite serious conditions - the quicker you catch them, the better the prognosis.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> I don't want to be alarmist, but I think you should contact your GP and asked to be seen immediately.
> Hopefully nothing to worry about, but "face droop" is a symptom for some, quite serious conditions - the quicker you catch them, the better the prognosis.



Thank you guys, but I feel okay, don't think I had 'face droop' just my right eyelid and slight numbness, maybe a trapped nerve? Sheena


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 11, 2011)

Wouldn't hurt to get it checked, though - better to be on the safe side.
Don't use your own perception of how you feel as reliable diagnosis.
Please see your GP asap - and let us know how you get on.

Concerned-of-Cheltenham


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Wouldn't hurt to get it checked, though - better to be on the safe side.
> Don't use your own perception of how you feel as reliable diagnosis.
> Please see your GP asap - and let us know how you get on.
> 
> Concerned-of-Cheltenham



Thanks, I have rung doctors , I told her the symptoms, but every doctor is booked, so she put me down for an after surgery phone call.  So it probably be a couple of hours.  Sheena


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 11, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thanks, I have rung doctors , I told her the symptoms, but every doctor is booked, so she put me down for an after surgery phone call.  So it probably be a couple of hours.  Sheena




Ah, that old chestnut - the expert receptionist diagnosis 
The clock is ticking whilst you wait - if it were me, and they still couldn't slot me in in spite of my demands, I'd ring NHS direct or, preferably, get down to A&E.
Hopefully nothing to worry about, but .....


----------



## Caroline (Mar 11, 2011)

Are you over tierd? It might just be as simple as that. See the doctor if you can so you can see what your face looks like. My friend had bels Palsy, and it took a while for her face to go back to normal. She had been under a bit of stress at the time.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 11, 2011)

Sheena better to be checked out. Hope everything is all fine for you x


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't add to what the other have said Sheena but hope the Drs get in touch soon to put your mind at ease xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 11, 2011)

My whole left face went numb the other week.. ambulance called the lot.. only to find out it was probably migrane symptoms lol ... I didnt feel like an idiot much.. honest..

Hope everything gets sorted out and all is well xxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello I am still waiting for phone call, just giving Grace some lunch, the x factor winners song is on the radio and grace is singing along to it 
 Yes the past 10 days have been extremley worrying, but hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel.
 Grace is making me smile, ooohh I love her so much X 
I'm sure everything will be alright, I'm glad it was just a migrine Smillie and that you are okay. 
 I will keep you posted, best wishes Sheena x


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 11, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I will keep you posted, best wishes Sheena x




Please do !

Concerned-of-Cheltenham


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Sheena - hope docs don't keep you waiting long.  I would agree with the others and get it checked out by someone in person.  I got misdiagnosed on the phone not so long ago but luckily saw doctor later in the day.  Hope it's nothing to worry about.xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoping everything is OK Sheena, take care


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope all is well Sheena,


----------



## margie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope you get some answers - its best not to take any risks with symptoms like that.

If you haven't heard anything by 3 - call your Drs again and make sure that the Dr has you on the list to call. I have heard many a tale where one receptionist says you are on the list and then the next says its the call list for the following week.


----------



## ypauly (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope all is ok too.


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2011)

Sheena hope all will be ok hun xxxx take care


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi It's now 4.55 pm, and after ringing dr surgery again, I called NHS Direct.  I gave all my symptoms and she wanted to send an ambulance round, I said no no no and so she put me through to the nurse, who advised me to straight to A & E, but I managed to get an appointment to see a Triage Nurse at dr's at 5.15.  At least someone will be able to look at me and she said she will see my dr by the 'back door'.  So I am walking down in a minute, the symptoms are still the same so has not got worse, it's probably a trapped nerve or an eye problem. 
 I am taking this with me in case I end up in A&E  Take care everyone and thank you so much for your best wishes Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi It's now 4.55 pm, and after ringing dr surgery again, I called NHS Direct.  I gave all my symptoms and she wanted to send an ambulance round, I said no no no and so she put me through to the nurse, who advised me to straight to A & E, but I managed to get an appointment to see a Triage Nurse at dr's at 5.15.  At least someone will be able to look at me and she said she will see my dr by the 'back door'.  So I am walking down in a minute, the symptoms are still the same so has not got worse, it's probably a trapped nerve or an eye problem.
> I am taking this with me in case I end up in A&E  Take care everyone and thank you so much for your best wishes Sheena x



Sheena good luck for 5.15 huni,, keep positive xxxxxx tc


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2011)

Thinking of you Sheena and hoping all goes well


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope all is well Sheena .Take care.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad someone finally took things seriously, Sheena.  All the best.xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad you have got to see somebody. Definitely worth getting checked out stress can cause many things.


----------



## margie (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope by now you know what is happening - and are OK.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope everything is ok Sheena. Big hugs and thinking of you xxxx


----------



## alisonz (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope all is ok Sheena (((( Big Hugs)))) hunny xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone I am now back home The Triage nurse Annette was lovely, then I went to see my doctor.  My bp with Anette was 140/70 and with my dr 145/78, which is in the normal range but a bit high for me.  Dr did lots of tests, chest, breathing, blocked neck artery,pulse, gripping his hands tightly, gently tapping my arms, wrists and elbows and looking at the back of my right eye. He couldn't find anything wrong, but he said he can't rule out a TIA, not my Tia, Transient ischaemic attacks, which are mini strokes.  He gave me Asprin to take once a day and to see him on Wednesday . 
My eye still feels 'odd' but the right side of my face seems to have gone back to normal. It's not bels palsy, I already looked that up!
So he said to have a nice restful evening and weekend, but I was hoping to see all the children this weekend, so unsure what to do.  I will ring AJ (Grace's dad) and let him know what dr said.  So glad I went to surgery and not hospital. I will let you know sometime tomorrow how the old face and eye are. Love to you all, Sheena x


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad your being looked after and got the help you needed hun. Big hugs and hope you manage to relax this weekend xxx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah! Thanks for the update Sheena, so pleased that there is nothing major  I hope you can get a good night's sleep and that you are feeling much better tomorrow, you have had a very stressful day


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2011)

Sheena so pleased to hear from you, glad your being well looked after, take this weekend to relax hun xx


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to hear that you're OK(ish). I must admit that a mini stroke was what I was thinking. It is so important to get that dealt with asap because the faster the better.

I hope the remaining numbness and strange feeling clear up for you asap.

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Sheena, glad yoo got checked out - try and have a relaxing evening.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Sheena, have kept checking to see if any update on you.  Glad you didn't need to go to hospital.  I think I see stroke or TIA in everything and I was worried about you.  It sounds like the doctor has thoroughly checked you over and the fact that he's scanned your neck is impressive.  I had to wait weeks for that!  Hope you have a restful weekend and that the problem soon resolves.  Any more problems and get yourself seen though.  Love and hugs.  Karen.x


----------



## alisonz (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad there is no major problem Sheena enjoy your weekend hunny xx


----------



## am64 (Mar 11, 2011)

just caught up with this sheena glad you got to see someone ...best of luck x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Hi Sheena, have kept checking to see if any update on you.  Glad you didn't need to go to hospital.  I think I see stroke or TIA in everything and I was worried about you.  It sounds like the doctor has thoroughly checked you over and the fact that he's scanned your neck is impressive.  I had to wait weeks for that!  Hope you have a restful weekend and that the problem soon resolves.  Any more problems and get yourself seen though.  Love and hugs.  Karen.x



Bless you Karen, thank you so much. Hope you have a good/restful weekend as well. Sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

A big, BIG thank you to you all X Take care with sincere best wishes, Sheena


----------



## margie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope you manage to have a restful weekend and the symptoms clear up.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to see you back in one piece Sheena 
It sounds as if your Dr was very thorough with his checking.
Now please make sure you do as you were told young lady, and relax and rest this weekend.
((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 12, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Glad to see you back in one piece Sheena
> It sounds as if your Dr was very thorough with his checking.
> Now please make sure you do as you were told young lady, and relax and rest this weekend.
> ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))



Thank you Sue, especially the 'young' word lol.  My face seems to be back to normal, no funny feelings, numbness or a droopy eye.
 I have Grace again all next week, My dad's monday morning then taking yr 5 to swimming lessons, Job center Tues, back to Dr's Wednesday, my dad's thursday morning then the dentist, friday shopping then swimming again in the afternoon! always lots to do and not enough time to do it i'm afraid.  Hope you are having a lovely weekend Sue Take Care Sheena x p s Yes my doctor is a good one and he was very thorough. x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 12, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Glad to hear that you're OK(ish). I must admit that a mini stroke was what I was thinking. It is so important to get that dealt with asap because the faster the better.
> 
> I hope the remaining numbness and strange feeling clear up for you asap.
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy I just wanted to say thank you so much for your concern, I'm not the best person to be 'ill', but all I kept thinking about was, well, i feel okay so it can't be that bad.
 I'm the sort of person who would get hit by a car, have broken bones but insist on going home and if it feels bad or looks bad, then ring my doctor or an Ambulance, but all's well that end's well. Hope you have a lovely weekend Sheena


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 12, 2011)

So glad all is well sheena Xxx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> ... I'm the sort of person who would get hit by a car, have broken bones but insist on going home and if it feels bad or looks bad, then ring my doctor or an Ambulance, but all's well that end's well. Hope you have a lovely weekend Sheena



Haha! I'm similar! I actually broke my arm and dislocated my shoulder but walked back home, took off my jacket, made some coffee and sat there for an hour wondering if I should go to the doctor - eventually the pain got so bad I rang 999! Same happened when I had DKA and could barely function - even then I was only thinking I might call NHS Direct (but ended up calling ambulance instead, thankfully!)


----------



## cazscot (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry Sheena, only just seen this - not been on much recently.  Sounds like you got a through check by the doc.  H0pe you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Haha! I'm similar! I actually broke my arm and dislocated my shoulder but walked back home, took off my jacket, made some coffee and sat there for an hour wondering if I should go to the doctor - eventually the pain got so bad I rang 999! Same happened when I had DKA and could barely function - even then I was only thinking I might call NHS Direct (but ended up calling ambulance instead, thankfully!)



That made me smile Northerner  I'm glad it's not just me who doesn't want a fuss made. 
When I was married I did a surprise birthday treat for my then husband at the Ice rink for an Ice Hockey match with family and a buffet afterwards.  Guess who got hit with the Hockey puck, yes it was me, luckily it was my knee, but they came up and asked how i was, did I want a coffee etc, I told them I was okay as everybody seemed to be looking at me and I was SO embarrassed.  It hurt like **** but, no broken bones, that I know of, I wouldn't go to first aid or hospital.  What fun eh, it makes me laugh now though  Sheena


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 12, 2011)

Had my suspicions about TIA but, obviously, didn't want to say on here (I have experience of this in the family, hence my concern).

Glad things are better now. Take care.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 12, 2011)

HI Sheena,

So pleased everything is okay - well  done again on getting things checked out.


----------



## margie (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Sheena 

glad that your symptoms have cleared up. If the Dr suspects TIA are there any tests that you can be sent for ?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 13, 2011)

margie said:


> Hi Sheena
> 
> glad that your symptoms have cleared up. If the Dr suspects TIA are there any tests that you can be sent for ?



Thank you margie, I am to see my doctor again on wed, so will see what he says.  It will probably be down to the hospital, if there are any tests to be down.  I have been feeling sick this afternoon and not feeling right, really yuckky, but feeling a bit better now.  I think I need a MOT of some sort  take care and thank you for your concern Sheena x


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm glad to hear from this thread that I'm not the only person who has -- whatever the opposite of hypochondria is (hyperchondria?).  Last August, on Monday 9th, I woke up with a severe pain in my right leg; by Wednesday I was finding it difficult to get around my flat; but it wasn't until Friday, when the pain had become so severe that I could no longer get up from the bed, that it occurred to me to ring NHS Direct.  I was admitted to St. Thomas' just after midnight on Saturday morning, and finally got a bed at about 6 in the morning; I was kept in for a fortnight, it turned out (as I suspected) to be gout (probably caused by the furosemide I was on).

Best of luck.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 15, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thank you margie, I am to see my doctor again on wed, so will see what he says.  It will probably be down to the hospital, if there are any tests to be down.  I have been feeling sick this afternoon and not feeling right, really yuckky, but feeling a bit better now.  I think I need a MOT of some sort  take care and thank you for your concern Sheena x



Hope today is a better day for you.xx


----------

